

[Video] of Pizza Box turning into Plates and Storage Unit - Tufford
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=52773723

======
nopassrecover
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482395>

------
Aassssspqq
It might not seem like something incredible, BUT little innovation can have
large acclaim. I have met the team from ecoincorpated, they have an incredible
mindset and their business will do very well... Keep them on your radar.

------
TopoGigio
Ya very cool. Pizza Hut will be all over this. I found this on triple pundit:
<http://www.triplepundit.com/pages/can-a-pizza-box.php>

------
jrnkntl
for a second I thought he was also ripping of cardboard knives.

